# CASTING CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 13, 2009)

THIS MESSAGE GOES OUT TO ALL FURRIES AND NON-DRACONIC SCALIES!!!! I'M CURRENTLY IN MY 3RD CHAPTER OF MY NEWEST PROJECT "THE KIN CHRONICLES" WHICH IS A FANTASY FICTION THAT TAKES PLACE AFTER A GREAT WAR THAT LED TO A MORE PEACEFUL TIME WHERE FURRIES/SCALIES (KNOWN AS THE "KIN") ARE LIVING PEACEFULLY WITH HUMANS. HOWEVER, I'M SHORT ON CHARACTERS AS WELL AS VILLAINS. DRAGONS WILL BE FOUGHT, THIEF AND BANDIT GUILDS WILL BEGIN TO RUN RAMPANT, A NEW THREAT TO THE CONTINENT!! AS WELL AS PETTY THIEVES. THE FOLLOWING LIST IS THE LIST OF CHARACTERS I'M LOOKING FOR:

3 HOLY KNIGHTS *[3 filled.]*
19 BAD NOBLES *[3 filled.]*
4 EMPERORS (ONE MUST BE AN EAGLE) *[All filled.]*
1 BANDIT GUILD LEADER (GOOD GUY LATER IN BOOK) *[Filled.]*
8 KIDS (BETWEEN THE AGES OF 12 AND 15) *[All filled..]*
1 NOVICE SWORDSMAN (REALLY COCKY ATTITUDE, AND COMIC RELIEF, BUT GOOD GUY) *[Filled.]*
5 SORCERORS *[All Filled]*
1 HIGH MAGE *[Filled.]*
1 KIN-GUARDIAN FOR EACH RACE (FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE, PER SPECIES) *[The Human,fox , rabbit, bat and Wolf taken, many others are still available.]*

(SORRY DRAGONS!!! THERE WON'T BE A DRAGON-KIN UNTIL THE NEXT BOOK. PLEASE REFER TO MY OTHER THREAD "CALLING ALL DRAGON SCALIES" FOR CASTING AND INFORMATION)

THAT'S ALL I ABSOLUTELY NEED FOR NOW. MORE WILL BE POSTED AT A LATER TIME. PLEASE CHECK BACK REGULARLY FOR UPDATES, AS THIS FIRST POST WILL CONTINUALLY BE MODIFIED.

UNFORTUNATELY, DUE TO CERTAIN EVENTS HAPPENING IN MY LIFE, I WILL NO LONGER BE ABLE TO MAKE MY DEADLINE, THEREFORE I HAVE DECIDED TO POST IT ONLINE FOR THOSE INVOLVED TO ENJOY READING IT AND PUBLISH IT AT A LATER DATE.

You can find and read the story in the following url: http://www.thefurryforum.com/forums/index.php?topic=10035.0


*All people involved in this casting call will be mentioned, named, and given credit for having become a part of this.**

Please provide the following info:
preferred charat name:
position desired:
height:
species:
distinguishing features:
weapons specialty (when applicable):
personality:
*


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 15, 2009)

1 bad noble
the novice swordsman
and the bandit guild leader are now taken!!


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 17, 2009)

1 of the holy knights are now taken.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 17, 2009)

Good lord, you are aware that you can toggle your caps lock button, rather than shouting at us?

Also, multiple exclaimation marks are the sign of a diseased mind.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2009)

How to edit a message without triple posting?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 17, 2009)

Voidrunners said:


> Good lord, you are aware that you can toggle your caps lock button, rather than shouting at us?
> 
> Also, multiple exclaimation marks are the sign of a diseased mind.


 

the all caps and multiple exclaimation marks are to get attention. do you want in?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 17, 2009)

Tony said:


> How to edit a message without triple posting?


 
not quite sure what you're asking...


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 17, 2009)

novice swordsman has been taken!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> not quite sure what you're asking...



He means use the edit button on the bottom right of your first post to add the information instead of creating a whole new post.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 18, 2009)

nah, i prefer to continue to add, so people will actually read it.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorceror...sounds fanceeyyy :3


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 18, 2009)

2 sorceror/sorceress slots are taken!!


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 21, 2009)

another holy knight slot has been taken. and so has an evil noble

the following people can no longer change their minds as they have been introduced into the story already:

Hadesa
catilda
whiskers


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah i can't wait to read it


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 23, 2009)

the third sorceror/sorceress slot and high mage are taken.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 23, 2009)

what all do you need to know for one of the postions on the fur?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 23, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> what all do you need to know for one of the postions on the fur?


 

just need the following:

preferred charat name:
height:
species:
personality:
preferred position (that's still open):
distinguishing features: (if any)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 23, 2009)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> just need the following:
> 
> preferred charat name:
> height:
> ...



well, if you dont mind, i guess an Emperor. his name is Zhukov, just Zhukov. he is a Fox, he is about 6'10, alot like Peter the Great and is quite accepting of other cultures, and has a large scar going from below his left eye, down all the way to his waist line over the right leg wraping around his body once, no fur grows there and he has a black ring around his right eye, with one yellow eye, and the left, has a patch over it.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 24, 2009)

kewl

An Emperor has been taken!!


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 24, 2009)

Name: Koara Uzima
Hieght: 5'10

Features: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2510800/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2154202/ ((Far left))
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2150838/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2147412/


----------



## Zhael (Oct 24, 2009)

EDIT: Meh, emperor.
preferred charat name: Zhael Fall
height: 5'6"
species: Black Wolf
personality: Shy, but brave.  Friendly, but antisocial.  Leads well, but not incredibly strict ruling.
preferred position (that's still open): Emperor
distinguishing features: (if any) Left eye is green, right is blue. If the time calls for it (era and such), multiple piercings on the right ear.

 I'll check to see what's written and such.
And seriously, I read this because it said casting call, not because it's in caps with multiple punctuation.  It makes you look retarded to do such.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 26, 2009)

whatevs, man. yea, you can have the emmperor, there's 2 left, so you can have one. it's medieval setting, and to read the story, you'[ll have to wait for DelRey publishing  to print it. it is an actual book that i am writing. so please be patient. i will continually update via this thread and the one i posted on thefurryforum.com. welcome, and thanks for volunteering.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

so when you say people will be mentioned do you mean reall name or screen name?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Oct 29, 2009)

i mean the site you were found (in this case, furaffinity.net) and your screen name. if you prefer to be mentioned by real name, i am happy to oblige. (your sn and site will still show up)


----------



## aortaor (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting thought, i completely agree with your perspective...


whoa... a simple post and so many responses and links. My apologies for not doing the search first, that was stupid of me. Thanks for all the pointers, though!


----------



## JarlArild (Nov 25, 2009)

I would love to be an Emperor or a bad noble. If you have any openings left


----------



## Kyzen (Nov 25, 2009)

I would love to be a Holy Knight... If that one spot hasnt been taken


----------



## Ryis16 (Nov 25, 2009)

may I be a sorceror?


----------



## dafdgeefsa (Nov 26, 2009)

I would love to be an Emperor or a bad noble


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Nov 28, 2009)

Kyzen said:


> I would love to be a Holy Knight... If that one spot hasnt been taken



sorry, the hly knights have all been taken. very sorry. you wanna fill in any other spots?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Nov 28, 2009)

JarlArild said:


> I would love to be an Emperor or a bad noble. If you have any openings left



plz fill out app, and you have noble.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Nov 28, 2009)

dafdgeefsa said:


> I would love to be an Emperor or a bad noble



plz fill out app, you'll be noble


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Nov 28, 2009)

Ryis16 said:


> may I be a sorceror?



sorry, the slots are all filled. anything else you'd like to be?


----------



## Kyzen (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm.. Will there be a Rabbit Kin-Guardian? Since the holy knight was filled?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Nov 29, 2009)

Kyzen said:


> Hmmm.. Will there be a Rabbit Kin-Guardian? Since the holy knight was filled?



there isn't one yet. if you'd like to, i can give it to you. and actually, it's kinda perfect because he plays one of the biggest roles in the story.


----------



## Kyzen (Nov 30, 2009)

Shinzuu_Katame said:


> there isn't one yet. if you'd like to, i can give it to you. and actually, it's kinda perfect because he plays one of the biggest roles in the story.


Alrighty, ill take it :3


----------



## general_hazard (Dec 8, 2009)

i would like to be a sorcerer,if you will have me


----------



## Sixam (Dec 8, 2009)

Any room for a fox Kin-Guardian?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 9, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> i would like to be a sorcerer,if you will have me



sorry, all filled. nything else you wanna be?


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 9, 2009)

Sixam said:


> Any room for a fox Kin-Guardian?



i'll saveyou the slot. just post info, and we're a go.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 9, 2009)

PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE. SINCE AFFINITY WENT DOWN, I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO UPDATE. BUT NOW EVERYTHING IS UPDATED. ALSO, PLEASE NOTE THAT DUE TO CERTAIN CIRCUMSTANCES, IT WILL NOT BE PUBLISH YET. HOWEVER, I WILL BE POSTING IT ONLINE. IF FURAFFINITY WILL NOT ALLOW FOR LINKING TO ANOTHER FORUM, I WILL SET OFF TIME TO TYPE THE UNEDITED VERSION ON THIS FORUM.


----------



## Sixam (Dec 10, 2009)

*preferred charat name: Sixam Canoscan
position desired: Fox Kin-Guardian
height: 5' 4"
species: Red Fox
distinguishing features: 
Sixam quite small and scrawny. He stands about 5' 4' including his ears. He has a pink nose, ocean blue eyes and long blond head fur that goes down to his shoulders, which he sometimes keeps tied back. His paws are white instead of the usual black. The white continues up to about midway on his shins and fore arms. He has white fur beginning at his muzzle and goes down his chest to his crotch and continues until it stops at the base of his tail. His inner thighs are also white. He has tan claws. The tips of his ears are black and the tip of his tail is white like most foxes. He walks plantigrade.

weapons specialty (when applicable): Dual Katanas
personality: Shy, Naive, quiet*


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2009)

I _DEMAND_ to be in this. Cast me as any role, PM me for what you want.  Ok here you go 


 preferred charat name: Baron von Vladimir XI
position desired: "bad noble"
height: 6ft
species: Human
distinguishing features: Fancy dress, monocle, mustache.
weapons specialty (when applicable): a pepperbox revolver (a cane sword if that's too advanced for the setting)
personality: He is the typical evil noble. He is the head of a large trading company, which he took over by cheating his way through the corporate ladder. He is ruthless, greedy, and cares for nobody but himself. He's pretty much Bill Gates. His catch phrase is to twirl his mustache and go "CURSES! FOILED AGAIN!" and then flying away on his personal zeppelin airship.


----------



## Gight (Dec 19, 2009)

Gight Nightwing
preferred charat name: Gight, or Nightwing
position desired: Kin Guardian, evil noble, or *leader of a small band of thieves*
height: 6 ft 2 in
species: Bat-Hyena, But if needed just Bat.
distinguishing features: 3 Black spots next to right eye, left handed, often wears green.
weapons specialty: Scythe
personality:Slight coward, knowledgeable, kind to strangers, but at the same time slightly paranoid.

*preferred*


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 20, 2009)

Gight said:


> Gight Nightwing
> preferred charat name: Gight, or Nightwing
> position desired: Kin Guardian, evil noble, or *leader of a small band of thieves*
> height: 6 ft 2 in
> ...


ooohh. the first bat. this is going to be awesome. i'll be sure to add you to the update mailing list. i'll give you guardian, can never get enough of those.

btw, the link for the story should be on first post, if not,you'll get the link in the next update mail.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 20, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I _DEMAND_ to be in this. Cast me as any role, PM me for what you want.  Ok here you go
> 
> 
> preferred charat name: Baron von Vladimir XI
> ...




it's a medieval setting, soo......... yea. anyways, thanks for signing up and i'll add you to the mailing list as well.


----------

